# ما هو ال equalizer length ????????



## dinhodinho (23 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا حد يوضحلي ما هو المقصود ب equalizer length في عالم الديجيتال


----------



## عالم ذرة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررك


----------



## feth2025 (7 يناير 2010)

هو عدد معاملات المرشح الرقمي لان المرشح الرقمي بحد ذاته هو equalizer


----------

